# Best digital vocal?



## sammyooba (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking for a vocal sound so I can add cool chorus stuff to my compositions. 

I don't want Hatsune Miku or anything like that though. Is there something better?

I just want realistic quality, I do not care about lyrics. 

--

I am using reason right now but all of it's vocal sounds too fake.

thanks


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Qui sunt hi, qui ut nubes.


----------

